# Why Do Preachers Eat So Much Chicken?



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 24, 2005)

I went to Atlanta with a friend of mine who is a preacher the other day as we were coming back we stopped to eat. He was eating chicken and I started ragging him about preachers eating chicken. He said the reason they ate so much chicken was the rooster told on Peter and preachers had been trying to get even with chickens ever since.


----------



## dbone (May 24, 2005)

Uh??? because it crossed the road ???   Do I win ??


----------



## Handgunner (May 24, 2005)

We're in the south.  When not eating crow, chicken is the next best thing!


----------



## HuntinTom (May 24, 2005)

Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I went to Atlanta with a friend of mine who is a preacher the other day as we were coming back we stopped to eat. He was eating chicken and I started ragging him about preachers eating chicken. He said the reason they ate so much chicken was the rooster told on Peter and preachers had been trying to get even with chickens ever since.


Amen.


----------



## HT2 (May 25, 2005)

*No. G.........*

I always thought it was because Chicken is cheap groceries........


----------



## huntnnut (May 25, 2005)

Ditto what HT2 said!

I know my Mom cooks fried chicken out the wazzoo for her church functions.  She seems to always get sought out to fry up the chicken for some strange reason....


----------



## HT2 (May 25, 2005)

*Yes Sir!!!!!!!!*

Yardbird is "DIRT CHEAP"!!!!!!!!!!!

You can get bunches of it for next to nothin'..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 25, 2005)

I think I mentioned this before but the Sunday my son in law's brother announced his calling to preach the guy sitting next to him said he knew it was coming during the sermon. The preacher preached on Peter denying Christ and he said when the preacher got to talking about the cock crowing 3 times Jay said I wish he'd quit talking about chicken he's making me hungry!


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)




----------

